# Well pump tapped off the meter?



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

My father in-law is wanting me to hook up his well pump. Somebody has already install a fused disconnect under the meter with wire running to the pump. So all I have to do is run wire to either the meter or into the panel on the other side of the wall. I don't think there is any room in the panel though. I'm thinking about just tapping off the meter, since I have a fuse disconnect already in place. Does anyone know if that works with the tap rule? Or what size wire do I need from the meter to the disconnect. I'm assuming it will have 20 amp fuses and I know that requires #12 wire. I'm just wondering if it needs to be upsized?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

jbberns said:


> My father in-law is wanting me to hook up his well pump. Somebody has already install a fused disconnect under the meter with wire running to the pump. So all I have to do is run wire to either the meter or into the panel on the other side of the wall. I don't think there is any room in the panel though. I'm thinking about just tapping off the meter, since I have a fuse disconnect already in place. Does anyone know if that works with the tap rule? Or what size wire do I need from the meter to the disconnect. I'm assuming it will have 20 amp fuses and I know that requires #12 wire. I'm just wondering if it needs to be upsized?


I've never seen it done that way. I don't know the ins and outs of the codebook like alot of these other guys on here, especially about the tap rules. But how would you connect your wires to the service wires?


----------



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

Probally in the bottom lugs. I'm really debating it. He needs a new service.


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I've never seen it done that way. I don't know the ins and outs of the codebook like alot of these other guys on here, especially about the tap rules. But how would you connect your wires to the service wires?


Good question, and if you alter the meter can your out of compliance. My brother read meters for poco and said if they come across altered meter cans they were supposed to report it. That's going back a few years though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I doubt any meter socket terminal will be rated for more than one conductor.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There are a few perfectly compliant ways to tap the load side of a meter (Polaris bugs, H-Taps. etc.). Where you'll run into problems is the required grouping of the service disconnects. Your well disconnect will quite likely not be grouped with the existing service disconnect. You're also quite unlikely to find a small disconnect for the well (30 amp fused pullout, you propose?) that is marked as "suitable for use as service equipment".


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

illegal, illegal, ilegal


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> illegal, illegal, ilegal


You are absolutely wrong.


----------



## augie47 (May 4, 2009)

Two areas of concern: One is tapping the meter. Most lugs aren't rated for a second conductor but most manufacturers have a "tap" lug as an accessory to their meter such as this one Milbank supplies:
View attachment metertap.doc


A second concern is "grouping" of service disconnects (NEC 230.72). Most jurisdictions won't allow one disconnect outside and one inside, but some will escpecially for well or septic pumps not located in the premises.


----------



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

The meter is on the outside of his garage. A pipe goes out of the back to a panel on the inside wall. There is a nipple out of the bottom to the well disconnect. Hope this clarifies a little more.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You are absolutely wrong.


Doesn't the main for the house and the added pump main need to be grouped together? It sounds like he has a main inside and a main outside. If that is so, I think McClary is right.


----------



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

the garage has a separate service from the house. the well is next to the garage


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

jbberns said:


> the garage has a separate service from the house. the well is next to the garage


 
Even so, it still sounds like you have two mains that arn't together.


----------

